# Jamaica 2 Cod Fishing Report 2/27/11



## Sturgeon (Dec 2, 2008)

Another beautiful day on the big pond. I'm a newbie when it comes to cod fishing so bare with me. Today I tried Gulp Peeler Crabs and Gulp Herring Scent without any success. I did hook up with a TOG, at least it sure felt like it, before it spit the hook. I was using a high low rig with clam on top and Peeler crab on the bottom. Whatever it was, it got my adrenaline flowing.

It was a long boat ride out to our first wreck which turned out to be the best. There were several 'double' Cod hook ups that I saw from the port side. It wasn't red hot, but it was consistent for the 1st hour. I guess it was a large wreck where the captain kept repositioning the boat. I didn't have any luck on the 1st wreck but I did pick up 2 lings on the 2nd wreck. My final tally for the day: 2 lings, 4 sharks, 1 conger eel and 0 cod.

The winning fish was around 17-20 poundish according to the deckhand.

Here's another question for the experts: When targeting cod, do you fish in holes? I mean, do you let your sinker drop into a 'hole'? I use this tactic when targeting TOGS but was curious for CODS.

Tight lines,
Alan


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't. I usually drop it to the bottom and then reel it up one crank.


----------

